
Google reportedly met with Telegram founder Pavel Durov to discuss acquisition - imartin2k
http://tech.eu/brief/google-telegram-acquisition-pavel-durov/
======
dagi3d
Besides the user base, buying the open messaging platform it's an interesting
movement considering Google decided to get rid of xmpp and close their
Hangouts client.

